#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Strength of materials text book

## A.Venugopal

Can any one please share strength of materials book by Khurmi or Dr Bansal or Ramamrutham 



Thankyou 

VenugopalSee More: Strength of materials text book

----------


## A.Venugopal

any help please

----------

